

Introducing Kite – Pretty good privacy, anywhere. - arihant
https://www.kitehq.co

======
arihant
Any thoughts on the project would be great. We are trying to develop this as
openly as possible. We addressed a bunch of security concerns on the campaign
page. However, feel free to fire your concerns here!

